# sunglasses



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

Do they make any sunglasses that have no glare? I highly doubt it but it sure would be nice for hunting. I was blinded a couple times this weekend staring into the sun.


----------



## Pafox (Jan 19, 2006)

Use one of your hands ... hahahaha


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

I bought a pair of shades with a camo pattern on the lens and little or no reflection. I believe they were mossy oak brand. I bought them a Gander Mountain before I knew not to shop at GM. I'm sure Sportsmans Warehouse or Scheels would have them also. :beer:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Whats your reason for not shopping at gander?


----------



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

hmm, Im not sure how to take the 2nd reply about the mossy oak shades after reading the 1st reply...lol. They really make camo lenses?

I suppose I could just wrap my shades and lenses in camo form.....lol


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... php?t=9231

This dead horse should explain everything.


----------



## WRC (Jan 20, 2006)

I have a pair of those camo lens....they take a little getting use to..its like looking thru a window screen


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> They really make camo lenses?


Yea, they are pretty neat. They have an amber tone to them and the camo is like a polarized film on top. They work pretty good.

Just google "camo sunglasses" and it takes you to where you need to go.


----------



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

thanks for the tips, I will have to look into it.


----------



## WRC (Jan 20, 2006)

Camo Vision is the brand i have...they were about $40.00


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I just deal with the sun and the glare off of the snow. Then the next day I try to ignore my burning, red eyes and try not to rub them too much! :lol:


----------

